# Siciliano: U sicarieddu



## Rubber-soul

Ciao a tutti, 

Sto traduccendo un articolo siciliano, e c'è questa parola che non riesco a capire, magari qualcuno mi potrà aiutare: 

"U sicarieddu" , sarebbe un sopranome datto a Bosco, uno degli uomini della mafia siciliana...

Grazie dell'aiuto !


----------



## brian

Deve aver qualcosa a che vedere con la parola _sicario_, che significa esecutore/assassino (per denaro).

Poi _-(e)ddu_ sarà un suffusso (diminutivo) siciliano che forse corrisponde a _-etto_. Mi viene in mente per esempio _pezzo --> pizz*ùddu*._

Allora in italiano forse sarebbe *Sicarietto* o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Rubber-soul

Grazie della risposta


----------



## infinite sadness

Io direi "piccolo sigaro".
Oppure si tratta di un refuso per "sciccarieddu" (asinello).


----------



## brian

Dici che corrisponde decisamente a _sigaro_ e non _sicario_?


----------



## Rubber-soul

Hmm... datto il contesto (la mafia siciliana) il sicario mi sembrava più logico...


----------



## infinite sadness

Hmm... secondo le mie attuali conoscenze la parola "sicario" nel vocabolario siciliano non dovrebbe esistere, o almeno io non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## Paraculture

This article from Repubblica suggests it was the cigar, not the sicario: "Bene informato, così come era stato due anni prima per Andrea Adamo, dell' imminente blitz delle forze dell' ordine. Polizia o carabinieri poco importava perché 'Enzo il poliziotto, Enzo u *sicarieddu*' (per quel* sigaro* tenuto sempre in bocca) aveva buoni amici sia alla squadra mobile sia ai carabinieri."

'È una talpa dei padrini' Ma l' agente resta libero - la Repubblica.it


----------

